
McKinsey: The five types of successful acquisitions - cwan
http://terrydata.wordpress.com/2010/07/09/mckinsey-the-five-types-of-successful-acquisitions/
======
wdewind
This community seems to frown on consultants and the Big Four a lot. How do we
feel about McKinsey research and white papers like this?

------
jawngee
F McKinsey and their consulting lot.

The company I was at prior hired our CEO from McKinsey and what a joke that
turned out to be. All yakity yak and no action.

He kept talking about scaling up, and hiring people so that we could scale the
business. We ended up with more C levels than actual staff. We just wanted to
ship features and stick to a working game plan, but he ended up fucking that
all up with all his excel spreadsheets and power point presentations. One
minute we are this, the next we were this other thing.

He nearly analyzed the company into the ground. Thank god he got fired,
unfortunately it was after I quit (because of him).

------
biznerd
I'm sorry but this is consulting BS. Any acquisition could be framed under one
or even several of these types.

I remember reading the giddy business articles on HP+Compaq being a
"transformational" merger and we all know where that went.

